# Antec twelve hundred or haf 932?



## leemerlord (May 11, 2010)

im looking at getting a new full tower case and i cant decide on which would be better for cooling. im not WC and wont be WC for a while. my sys. is in my sys. specs. it will all be air cooled. any help is thanked and i would like to see what every one thinks


----------



## BraveSoul (May 11, 2010)

both of them are excellent at moving air
Antec1200 has speed controller on each fan, and transparent sidepanel, which seathrough area could be enlarged by removing the mesh part. Haf 932 doesn't have fan controller and the transparent window is smaller and placed rather high to see anything good.
But, Haf is more comfortable to work with if u need frequent access to your HDDs or got to open rear panel more often. It also has 4 usb porst on top vs Antec's 2, but they r facing forward and Antec's are at an angle making them easier for access in most situations.
I would go with Antec 1200, put a neon/led stick in, quiet the fans and enjoy the guts inside through the window :0)
_____________________________





Antec1200 filter project


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

HAF 932 is an awesome case!


----------



## Black Haru (May 11, 2010)

I don't have any experience with the 932, but I am quite happy with my 1200. 

warnings on the 1200- 
lots of screws (they are everywhere!)
no sound dampening for the hard drives
no labeling on the outside audio ports
no mobo tray

these are minor, I love the case and would buy it again. It's roomy, cool, and quiet (when you want it to be, with the fans up, its pretty loud)


----------



## DanTheMan (May 11, 2010)

+1 for the 932 - I've used the 922 and it worked great - however add the optional side fan


----------



## adam99leit (May 12, 2010)

ive had the antec 1200,HAF 932 and 922 honestly they are all great cases and i liked the all equally only note i really have is HAF cases are more tool less and they also are easy to install liquid cooling without mods

edit read ur not looking for liquid so to me the 1200 has best stock air cooling


----------



## 3volvedcombat (May 12, 2010)

ive used both a 1200 and a 932, the better finished system was the 1200, and it pleased my eyes more, that black interior and perfect wire management, and drive orientation, makes me feel complete with a 1200, The hardrives in the 932 and wide opening make wire management to the very extreme of best looks really hard and lack of black interior and such killed it for me, im so complete with the 1200, the 932 for me feels like id need to mod it to feel complete. 

Just that complete feeling makes it 10 times better for me. 

Also 932 fans such, the 200mm top big boy antec fan moves twice or 3 times more air then the 230mm fans on the haf 932 so that was a con, also the front 230mm fan was nice but did almost no good for the drives, low airflow.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 12, 2010)

The 1200 is better for airflow (at stock) and comes with a black interior. I think the 932 is a more customizable case, you can do about anything you want to it. Also, with fans added the 932 has just as much or more airflow than the 1200. That said, all of the fans on the 1200 have adjustable speed (individual knobs on the front 120's and switches for the back 120's and top biggun) and the front fans have individual filters. The 1200 is also a good bit more expensive than the HAF ($140 vs. $170). Personally, I'd go with the 1200 as it's a more featured and slick product right out of the box.


----------



## adam99leit (May 12, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> ive used both a 1200 and a 932, the better finished system was the 1200, and it pleased my eyes more, that black interior and perfect wire management, and drive orientation, makes me feel complete with a 1200, The hardrives in the 932 and wide opening make wire management to the very extreme of best looks really hard and lack of black interior and such killed it for me, im so complete with the 1200, the 932 for me feels like id need to mod it to feel complete.
> 
> Just that complete feeling makes it 10 times better for me.
> 
> Also 932 fans such, the 200mm top big boy antec fan moves twice or 3 times more air then the 230mm fans on the haf 932 so that was a con, also the front 230mm fan was nice but did almost no good for the drives, low airflow.



i can actually agree on all that i still have the 932 fans and the 1200 (smaller fan) pushes more air and is still quieter


----------



## DonInKansas (May 12, 2010)

With these two, the only real question is which one do you like the look of better.


----------



## leemerlord (May 12, 2010)

wow i didnt expect so many replys  im pushing more to the 1200 side because of the black interior. its what i like and i painted the inside of my current case but it scratches so i was also looking for a case thats already factory painted black, forgot to add that. but i love the inputs from everyone   if anyone wants to post pics of thier best interior design that gave them the best air flow thatd be nice


----------



## adam99leit (May 12, 2010)

heres some shots of my old 1200


----------



## MilkyWay (May 12, 2010)

I really like the ARMORSUIT series of lian li cases but they command a premium as they are all aluminium there mid towers are nicer than their full towers. The Corsair Obsidian 800D is really nice too but its a healthy price.

Out of the cases you suggested i would say the haf 932 i just dont like that giant fan on the 1200 and its pretty boring too.
EDIT: To me i dont like the look of the Antec 1200 but you may, i forgot to mention that.


----------



## BraveSoul (May 13, 2010)

probably the worst airflow, ugly, and fans are on their lowest speed setting, but CLEAN and QUIET. set it and forget it, just vacuum once in a while,,discovering a nice carpet of dust on cpu heatsink is no more




_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2010)

You cant go wrong with either case, go with the one that costs the least amt of cash


----------



## MN12BIRD (May 13, 2010)

I used to be a big Antec fan but I can't stand the 902 or the 1200.  

Hey I want to change my HD... 8 hrs later.  YAY.  Oh I want to pop my filter out and clean it...  8 hrs later.  Yay.  

I think Antec asked the question "how many screws can we make someone change to swap a HD?" and then went for the record.

Both side panels have to come off and 12x screws in total to change a HD or clean a filter?  Seriously...  12!  I couldn't invent a case that used more screws to do a simple task if I purposely tried to be an asshole.  If I wanted to clean all 3 filters I would have to remove both side panels and 28 screws in total.  Yes that's 28 screws to clean the filters.  Why can't the front just pop off and the filters pop out from there?  

That's what I do in my case I pop the front panel off, the filters clip in and out and then the front panel clicks back on.  It takes 10 seconds, the side panels don't get removed and not a single screw is used.  With the HAF when you want to remove a HD you slide the tray out, pop the HD out of the clips and slide the tray back in.  Once again it takes 10 seconds.

/rant.


----------



## leemerlord (May 13, 2010)

MN12BIRD said:


> I used to be a big Antec fan but I can't stand the 902 or the 1200.
> 
> Hey I want to change my HD... 8 hrs later.  YAY.  Oh I want to pop my filter out and clean it...  8 hrs later.  Yay.
> 
> ...



lol everyone keeps talking about the screws but i really od like both cases but im leaning more to the 1200, and i wonder if using air filter cleaner for like a car or dirtbike would help collect dust better?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (May 13, 2010)

MN12BIRD said:


> I used to be a big Antec fan but I can't stand the 902 or the 1200.
> 
> Hey I want to change my HD... 8 hrs later.  YAY.  Oh I want to pop my filter out and clean it...  8 hrs later.  Yay.
> 
> ...



Howmany Mn12birds does it take to think about a solution, *Seems to be more the one!!!*

My solution to the "12" screw problem, is i just have 4 screws on 1 side to hold my drive bay in, so it takes me about 4-5 minutes to take my filter out, simple as that, just take the screws off on the backside were the back panel is, solves the problem, and just take 2 screws of the side panel side and you only need to take off a amazing 2 or 4 hand turned bolts to change a filter or hardrives, AND ITS LIKE TOTOALY ENOUGH for the drive bay sectors, drives stay cleanly in there.... 

So it just takes me 2 screws or 4 screws, while only taking off 1 side panel to remove a hard-drive, problem solved? Yes


----------



## MN12BIRD (May 13, 2010)

So you still have to remove the side panel, remove 2, or 4 screws to get the entire row out witch means you have to unhook all 3 hard drives and then you can change one.  That's not too bad but it's still insane if you want to clean all 3 filters.  Witch you are.  You're not going to clean just 1 filter.  So that's still 8 screws minimum to clean the filters and once again it's not just the screws.  You have to make sure you have enough slack on all your power and data cables going to every single HD so you can slide the HD bay out far enough to change the filter.  Also the power wires to the front fans have a tendency to catch on the side walls as you slide them out.  Yeah I've worked on it and it sucks.

If your tower is in a desk you have to pull the whole thing out, remove at least 1 side panel, check all your HD cables and possibly unhook some of your HD's, undo a minimum of 8 screws, slide out all your HD bays....  it's shitty.  Filters should be accessible simply by the front panel being removed.  I've used $30 cases that allow for that!

Besides my minimum 8 screws is assuming you are holding your entire HD bay in with 2 out of the 8 screws.  That's no solution.  That's like saying I don't like using 4 screws to hold in my HD so I only use one.  Those HD bays are going to vibrate with only 2 of the 8 screws holding in 3 possible Hard Drives are they not?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 13, 2010)

I'd go with the HAF over the Antec, but I HATE antec for the most part... That and I love Cooler Master cases. Although I'd rather have a CM 690 II Advanced.


----------



## MN12BIRD (May 13, 2010)

Yep CM 690 II Advanced = best case ~$100 period.  Although it's tall for a mid sized tower it's no full sized.  But I sure don't need a full sized tower either.


----------



## anonemus (May 13, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> im pushing more to the 1200 side because of the black interior. its what i like and i painted the inside of my current case but it scratches so i was also looking for a case thats already factory painted black



CM is coming out with a 932 Black case with no side fan. Check this link (you might even get a free one!)

http://www.cmhd.tv/video.php?id=57


----------

